# Special Forces in Amman



## Ravage (May 19, 2009)

> Jordanian and U.S. Special Forces simulate an operation to free hostages in a building, during a demonstration of skills at the official inauguration of the U.S.-funded King Abdullah Special Operations Training Centre in Amman May 19, 2009. The centre aims to be a regional base for urban warfare training.














> U.S. Special Forces demonstrate their skills at the official inauguration of the U.S.-funded King Abdullah Special Operations Training Centre in Amman May 19, 2009. The centre aims to be a regional base for urban warfare training.









> Jordanian (R) and U.S. Special Forces greet each other after demonstrating their skills at the official inauguration of the U.S.-funded King Abdullah Special Operations Training Centre in Amman May 19, 2009. The centre aims to be a regional base for urban warfare training.


----------

